# أعزائي المهندسين ممكن نجمع هنا أسماء الجمعيات الهندسيه المتعلقه بهندسه التعدين



## م عبدالرزاق (5 أغسطس 2008)

نشكر تواصلكم ونقدر تفاعلكم


----------



## alshangiti (6 أغسطس 2008)

1- society for mining,metallurgy,and exploration,inc www.smenet.org


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (11 أغسطس 2008)

www.arifonet.org.ma

المنظمه العربيه للصناعه والتعدين


----------



## alshangiti (14 أغسطس 2008)

1- GPAA gold prospector association of america 
2- the gold insitute 
3- world gold council
4- international precious metal insitute (IPMI)


----------



## ابن زكى (18 أغسطس 2008)

*الجمعية المصريه للاختبارات الغير اتلافية*

نشاط الجمعية : دعم مفتشى الاختبارات الغير اتلافية
عنوان الجمعية : esnt.org
لمزيد من الاستفسار يمكنكم الاتصال بى فاخوكم امين الصندوق
0107566574


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mostafamining (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله جمعيا خير 
اتمني لو احدكم فكي بساعدني في انشاء احد هذه الجمعيات والتي تتخصص في الاهتمام بمجال التعدين في مصر 
ان شاء الله لو اراد احدكم المشاركه الاتصال بي 0102071057
مهندس تعدين/ مصطفي محمود عبد العزيز
شركه فريهون دولوماتيك
عتاقه-السويس


----------

